# apple pay londres



## rodrigue7973be (22 Mars 2021)

il parle une apple pay ? 
la carte crédit est limité 50 € cas ne pas plus 
l'apple pay sont illimitée dépenser ? (oh que si ?)
vous avez entendu 
voici un liens iphonesoft.fr : https://iphonesoft.fr/2021/03/22/femme-facturee-1850-bananes-apple-pay


----------



## Gwen (22 Mars 2021)

Le sans contact est en effet limité avec une carte classique, mais avec Apple Pay, la barre est très haute. Je n'ai plus les chiffres en tête. mais loins des simples 50€


----------



## rodrigue7973be (22 Mars 2021)

ah zute !
merci gwen cas je pense un apple pay illimted  xD c faux infos


----------



## maxou56 (27 Mars 2021)

@rodrigue7973be
Bonsoir,
Ça dépend des magasins et des banques.
Par exemple en France si le terminal est uniquement sans contact, mais pas Apple Pay c'est comme du simple sans contact donc 50€.


> Tous les Terminaux de Paiement Electroniques (TPE) acceptant le paiement par carte de paiement sans contact acceptent aussi le paiement sans contact avec un iPhone compatible ou une Apple Watch. Cependant, certains terminaux n'acceptent des paiements sans contact via Apple Pay qu'à concurrence de 50 €.







__





						À propos des limites d’utilisation d’Apple Pay en magasin
					

Dans certains pays et certaines régions, vous pouvez être invité à saisir votre code PIN lorsque vous payez en magasin avec Apple Pay et que votre transaction est supérieure à un certain montant. Dans certains cas, il est possible que vous deviez signer un reçu ou utiliser un autre mode de paiement.



					support.apple.com
				



Mais si il est "Apple Pay" alors ça dépend de la banque, par exemple à la société générale c'est le même plafond que la carte.


> Quel est le montant maximum d’un paiement Apple Pay ?
> 
> Le montant maximum d’un paiement Apple Pay dépend du plafond de paiement de la carte bancaire utilisée. Vous pouvez consulter le plafond de paiement de votre carte dans la rubrique Comptes & cartes de votre espace client.











						Les plafonds des paiements sans contact, mobile et Apple Pay
					

Puisque les paiements sans contact ne peuvent pas dépasser 20 €, les paiements avec Apple Pay ne peuvent pas dépasser 20 €, n’est-ce pas ? Eh bien non, d’abord parce que les paiements sans contact ne sont pas limités à 20 €, ensuite parce que les paiements Apple Pay ne sont pas considérés de la...




					www.igen.fr


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2021)

Avec ApplePay le montant est bien supérieur à 50 €


----------



## maxou56 (27 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Avec ApplePay le montant est bien supérieur à 50 €


Bonjour,
C'est ce que j'ai dit plus haut. Si le terminal est compatible ça peut aller jusqu'au plafond de la carte physique (ou moins selon la banque). Sinon c'est limité au simple sans contact (donc 50€ en France).


----------

